# 3 axis platform for MST3K bots



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

This year I'm adding Crow and Tom Servo to my pirate pub.

Here is a 3-axis platform I made to animate the bots.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I loved Tom Servo and Crow!

Nice movement - brings back memories of Mystery Science Theater shows.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! It'll be fun to see how many ToTs or their parents know who the bots are.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work on the platform. Tom Servo is looking good, now where is Crow!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice work on the platform. Tom Servo is looking good, now where is Crow!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We love you, Crow!

Where did you get the bots, Bob? Or did you craft them yourself?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

All of the parts came from the Internet. Lot's of sites for building them.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Mouth and head servos added.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

very kewl...I love these guys


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Great looking bots. I hope that's not the song you're playing for the TOTs though.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

NoahFentz said:


> very kewl...I love these guys


Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

austenandrews said:


> Great looking bots. I hope that's not the song you're playing for the TOTs though.


Sadly no. Ill have to find more appropriate dialog.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Tom servo is finished. All five servos are working.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I finished Crow's platform.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's cool!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Oh so very awesome! I really miss MST3K.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, I miss it too. Oh well, there's always reruns on Netflix.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice! awesome job!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay, getting there...


----------

